# Best fencing for pigs?



## forester7 (Dec 3, 2016)

I have never done pigs before, but I have a lot of pasture land and would liek to try pasturing some next summer. What is the best way to fence? I am told just an electric polywire would work perfectly, but what kind of polywire is best? What height from the ground? What should I use for insulators and posts? Someone told me to use rebar? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Experimenting can be fun, but doing it right the first time is fun to me!


----------



## BaBaaHMonica (Jun 20, 2021)

I was hoping this one would have pages of answers LOL.  

I am tossing about the idea of the moveable pig tractor setup vs electric rolled wire.  On my searches so far, I have seen electric fencing with holes that are about 4x4 squares...is this a better option for pigs?  does anyone have a fencing to contain the animals and a fence to hold them in case they escape? 

We don't really want to be pig farmers, we just want enough for the table.  I think 2 pigs to try would be a good start and see how it goes.  I have been reading alot about Idaho pasture pigs and think they would be a good breed for raising on grass.  
thanks you guys are amazing!


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 20, 2021)

Pigs can be kept in all sorts of fencing.... if they respect it.  I do not like straight poly wire.... it doesn't seem to carry the charge as good.  Any electric fencing needs to really give them a shock the very first time... to get their respect.  
Have never kept them in electrified netting so that might work good if the fence is hot....

We used to have a permanent pen, then ran a single straight wire  that was electrified off that to allow for other grazing.  They got "bit" real good and stayed away from it and went about their happy way in the grass/brush.  I had to actually put their feeder halfway across where the wire was, when I extended their area, because they would not cross the "line" even after the fence was moved.... actually pretty funny when they finally pushed across the grass line from the pen to the new section and realized that they could go there.... got "bit" at the new wire line and respected that...

I know a couple people that actually have 4 , 8 ft gates that they use and just move every couple of days.... too heavy for the pigs to push up easily, rigid enough that they can be pulled.....and not left in one place too long so that they start to dig to china and make holes to sneak under it.... the openings between bars is small enough on the bottom that most pigs can't get through once they get to the 40-50 lb size.  They actually put pig panels (38 inch high) on the inside in the beginning when the pigs were small. 

To train pigs to electric, you need to have a small permanent fence and put the electric on the inside so they see it and then when they touch it they get a good shock.  Only takes a time or 2 to learn that it hurts if they "try it".  
Any post will work if there is electric insulators on it... but you have to train them to it....


----------



## Baymule (Jun 20, 2021)

I don't have the pasture to pasture my feeder pigs. I have horses and sheep and there isn't enough for them, much less pigs. But the pigs get plenty of goodies from the garden and they love the weeds and grass I pull out of the garden, so I guess inadvertently they are sorta pastured. LOL 

I built a large pen with a 12'x12' shelter for my feeder pigs. I constructed it so that I can feed them from the OUTSIDE and have a water barrel on the outside with a pipe extension with a hog nipple, so that 1. They can't turn it over 2. They never run out of water 3. I don't have to go in there, fending off thirsty hogs, find whatever the %#$^#$# they did with the water tub, realizing they have cracked, bitten or otherwise torn it up.





__





						Baymule’s Pigs 2018 HEREFORDS!
					

I found 2 Hereford boars 4 1/2 months old on Craigslist. We went and got them today. I have long admired Hereford Hogs and am delighted to find these! As usual, I have no hog pen ready and won’t be putting them in the pasture we sprigged with Bermuda and Bahia. So I guess we better get busy...



					www.backyardherds.com
				




What I have seen as far as hot wire, is a permanent shelter and pen such as mine, connecting to a pasture or two pastures that have permanent fencing. The pastures are planted in turnips, winter wheat, oats, rye grass or other weather appropriate vegetation for the pigs to graze on. Hot wire is used to back up 10' to expose a strip so that the pigs don't root up everything the first day or two. Then the hot wire is backed up again to expose another strip. The other pasture is left to grow until the first pasture is used up. While pasture #2 is being grazed, pasture #1 is being replanted. 

That allows you to have pasture for the pigs without getting your whole place rooted up and destroyed. It also allows you to confine the pigs to their pen, if needed, for any reason. 

Think this out. Draw plans on paper, allowing for possibly a loading chute. We just back up the trailer to the gate and toss crushed boiled eggs in the trailer. I don't feed them the day before, so they go in the trailer for the boiled eggs, we shut the gate. No stress, no drama. 

Draw up your plans, situate it on your property, maybe even run a string for a pen and shelter, run strings for the pig pastures so you can "see" before you build. 

We raise feeder pigs every year. I do not want breeding stock, but will happily buy from those who do raise pigs. Then I don't have to care for pigs 24-7, 365 days a year. Take pigs to slaughter and I'm done until next year. Plus, we sell a pig, it pays for our pig, we eat for free. This year, we have gained 2 new customers, each for half a pig. Luckily we have 3 pigs! LOL 

Good luck with your pigs. Build your pen and facilities to make it easy on you and safe too. Pigs can be dangerous, I do not consider them my friend.


----------

